# Aftermarket Strikers



## eurocopter (Nov 4, 2007)

I am interested to know if anybody has had problems with aftermarket strikers at all. I would like to improve my Glock 34 but I am worried that reduced weight of the striker may reduce reliability of primer ignition?
I was looking at the ZEV Tech Custom Skeletonized Striker.
In reality is this going to be a problem, I use Federal small pistol primers for my reloads (which are quite soft), and Remington, Federal and Fiocchi factory ammo.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

In all honesty, I don't see how a skeletonized striker is going to improve your shooting unless you are already an amazing shooter and are looking to shave off a few 100th's somewhere. Not that you shouldn't buy it if you want it, but I think that a good trigger job might serve you better than the skeletonized striker. $79.99 vs. $12.45 for a Lone wolf 3.5 lb trigger connector. I'd go with the connector. Besides, all those holes just look like another place for a problem to arise. (my opinion of course, never saw the need to buy something that might change the dynamics of the pistol beyond the skillset I have, meaning the current striker locks up faster than I can pull the trigger anyways)


----------



## Messenger (Sep 29, 2009)

The only reason to go with a lighter striker (for us average guys) is to let you use a lighter striker spring thus reducing trigger "pull" (cocking the striker, trigger pre travel). I have this striker. The weight is not as reduced as you might think, it's only about 30% reduced. The titainium striker is 60% reduced. Using your primers you will not have any problems with ignition unless you go with too light of a sriker spring. If you were using Wolf or CCI pimers go with a 5# spring. With Federal primers you can use a 4#. If I were to do it again. I wouldn't spend the money. I have to agree with Zhurdan, you would be better served with a 3.5# connector and I would also suggest a $0.25 trigger job. My connector of choice is a Ghost Rocket. You can reduce overtravel with this connector. The extra money is better spent on ammo and training.....................Bill


----------



## Big Boomer (Sep 27, 2009)

eurocopter said:


> I am interested to know if anybody has had problems with aftermarket strikers at all. I would like to improve my Glock 34 but I am worried that reduced weight of the striker may reduce reliability of primer ignition?
> I was looking at the ZEV Tech Custom Skeletonized Striker.
> In reality is this going to be a problem, I use Federal small pistol primers for my reloads (which are quite soft), and Remington, Federal and Fiocchi factory ammo.
> Thanks in advance.


Total waste of money! Just put a 4 lb striker spring in your Glock and a 3.5 (actually 4lb) connector and shoot it until the guide rod melts and fall out. Just keep your booger hook off the bang button until you want it to go bang and all is good.


----------



## Big Boomer (Sep 27, 2009)

By the way, Glock Barrels don't like bare lead bullets. They MUST be jacket as not to clog up the special rifleing they were designed with. If you want to shoot reloads, which Glock does not encourage, change the barrel to a Wolf.


----------



## danite (Aug 22, 2010)

*what no lands and grooves?*



Big Boomer said:


> By the way, Glock Barrels don't like bare lead bullets. They MUST be jacket as not to clog up the special rifleing they were designed with. If you want to shoot reloads, which Glock does not encourage, change the barrel to a Wolf.


polygonal! HK uses something like it also.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Suggest you simply put a high polish on the OEM striker that you're already using. Order an OEM, '3.5#' connector from Glockparts.com; and use it in combination with Wolff Gunsprings 6# ('extra power') trigger AND striker springs. You'll have the reliable Glock and smooth functioning, fast resetting trigger that you're looking for!

Springs for GLOCK ® Semi-Auto Pistols 
The $0.25 Glock trigger job


----------



## OHmatch (Feb 23, 2014)

Yes , The first Problem with the New LG-Custom Skeletonized Striker I have come across is ,Even with all the bells a coatings the basic contact points still needed to be polished and when installed with the LG Pyramid complete trigger kit I still had to return to the Stock Glock Striker Spring to have a Combat effective "First time every time " ignition . When the Glocks first came out I hated them with a Bias to the 1911 but after owning 2 of the SF 21 I think they Just might be the Best Combat Hand Gun ever .
It's the First Semi Auto that can be Completely torn down in under a minute and has the Fewest moving parts and holds very tight groups .


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Use of a lighter striker will cause all kinds of problems. Just a 3.5 lb minus connector & a .25 cent polish job will be enuff. jmo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

